# Another odd item on E-Bay



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=5545706761


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looks like water damage and a dose of mildew to me. What would I know, I only did flood restoration for a year before I couldn't stand it any more.

Phil


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

I just thought it looked like a fish. Maybe I just got Lent on my mind, but I don't see the little boy... Unless the fish is on top of the little boy... Or ate the little boy... Or the little boy is wearing a fish costume... Okay, now I know I'm reaching...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chrose, too much time on your hands again????


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey, I didn't bring this back up! Blue Wolf did. I was just going to let it die off......(for the time being!)


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

My bad. Slow season at the club. Way too much time on my hands.  

But, it does kind of look like a fish more than... Oh, forget it.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)




----------

